# Grain Free Recipes for during rides



## MagicCarpet (Apr 4, 2009)

G'day

I'm all but free of grains, but am still relying on brown bread during rides. At the moment it's honey sandwiches.

All of the recipes for home made bars etc I can find contain grains. I particularly don't want wheat, barley, rye or oats. I'd also like to steer clear of soy and adding sugar. 

It seems like such a big ask, but I feel it must be possible. I just have to ask the right people, like the mtbr crowd.

This is particularly for eating on the ride.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

I made some energy snacks using dates and nuts and shredded coconut. I just put the dates and nuts (I used almonds and pecans, but you can use whatever you like) in a food processor and mixed them into a thick paste. Then formed them into little logs, and rolled them in the shredded coconut. Put them in the fridge to help them firm up a little more. They are super delicious, and provide a good amount of carbs and healthy fats, plus a little protein. No grains or added sugar or sweeteners (the dates are already very sweet). I've also made them with some chia seeds added to the mix.


----------



## wheatgerm (Jan 30, 2006)

Check out Lara Bars. Many (if not all) of them are grain free.

Lemon Bar ingredients = dates, cashews, almonds, lemon juice concentrate, natural lemon flavor
Apple Pie = dates, almonds, unsweetened apples, walnuts, raisins, cinnamon
Cherry Pie = dates, almonds, unsweetened cherries


----------



## steiny (Jul 8, 2004)

My "recipe" involves carrying a plastic bag of mixed nuts. I mix up my own batch at home in a large container and then portion out the day's feed stock into a zip-lock plastic bag. My current mix contains raw pecans halves, pistachio meats, honey roasted peanuts, and raw almonds. They are mixed together in roughly equal amounts.

I use the nut mix along with electrolyte pills and water. I've done 5-7 hour rides for 6 days in a row on my "system" with great results. The hardest part - at the beginning - was learning how little I had to eat each hour to get enough calories and not overeat.

I've tried all sorts of stuff over the years and I personally don't do well on soy, sugar, or grains either. I like to keep it simple and natural as possible and get a reasonable balance of protein, fat, carbs, and salt (since my electrolytes are actually low in the sodium component). I've never checked the actual numbers (calories or relative amounts of each dietary category) but it seems like it works good for me.


----------



## MagicCarpet (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks very much for the replies. My intention was to do some leg work myself and post the results here. I will definately still do this. Thanks again.


----------



## beanbag (Nov 20, 2005)

You can do an internet search on what the paleo diet people use to make energy bars since they like to avoid grains.


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)

I'll bring nuts and/or berries and/or hard boiled eggs and/or Larabars with me if I'm going to be riding for longer than 6 hours.

Honestly though- I almost never run out of energy on the paleo diet. How long have you been grain free? If it was a recent change your body might still be freaking out about using fat for energy. Or you might be eating too much fruit and getting sugar spikes that are impacting your energy/hunger levels in a negative manner.

The wife and I have been thinking about making some turkey jerky.


----------



## Crishmartin (Oct 17, 2012)

I usually carry ready-to-eat food items. They are easy to carry and need least cooking.


----------



## MagicCarpet (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks for the replies everyone and I'm sorry not to have participated as I should of.

When I said I thought I was asking a lot, I reckon I wasn't far off.

At this stage I am making what my daughter has dubbed "Schnooga Doogas" I don't know where this came from, but it has stuck.

I chop up 100g of mixed nuts and 50g of currents and stir in 50g of honey I get from a bloke at work who's Dad keeps bees. I spoon it out and squash it in to little balls and roll them in coconut.

The problem is keeping it held together, but it works and the fridge seals the deal. They go in my camelbak next to the cold water and stay firm.

Most importantly, they taste great and have not been reserved for rides, finding their way to the table with a cup of tea at night sometimes.

I really hated muesli bars and trail mix etc when I've used those, but these just seem to taste better to me and they meet my requirements.

Enjoy.


----------



## sshapiro112 (Jun 21, 2013)

I would look up raw brownies... I make them from some good quality dates ( i think medijool is the name of the dates ) and some pecans or walnuts, and some cocoa powder... maybe some peanut butter...you just blend it up, mash it into a pan and freeze it.


----------

